

What made them outsiders in high school makes them stars in the world. - cwan
http://articles.latimes.com/2011/may/28/opinion/la-oe-robbins-high-school-20110528

======
jinushaun
It's really tough when you're in middle and high school, and school is your
world to look past the mockery and realise that it gets significantly better
after high school. Everyone eventually finds their place.

